# British trainer/facilitator looking for work in Durban - Please help if you can!



## LouisaCrook (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Really could do with some help finding work in Durban. Have spent lots of time with various training contracts over there and love the place so much that I am desperate to move there!

Would anybody be able to help me out?\

Cheers,

Louisa


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

What industry are you in?


----------



## LouisaCrook (Jun 16, 2009)

ady1976 said:


> What industry are you in?


Hi, 

I'm in the contact/call centre industry primarily but not restricted to this.

Regards,

Louisa


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well you could be in luck. There are a load of Call centres springing up here all the time. I work for one! Not sure if we've got anything available at the moment but have you checked out a job website called Career Junction? They have quite a few roles in call centres in Durban. Companies you may want to look at are Rewards, Blake International, Unlimited World. 

Can't personally recommend any as I don't know enough about them but if you're really keen on moving over then they are places to check out.


----------



## LouisaCrook (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks so much for the advice, REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem, good luck with the job hunting! I've been here just under a year and love it.


----------



## LouisaCrook (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeh, I've spent a lot of time over there and have completely fallen in love with the place. Miss it so much! Just trying to do what I can to get over there!


----------



## LouisaCrook (Jun 16, 2009)

How did you manage to get work over there if you don't mind me asking?


----------

